# Competitions In The UK



## 04mucklowd (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys

I was just wondering if there are any other competitions other that the UK open that are going to be near the UK

In america they have a new competition every week or so


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

some might be being organised in the next few months, but as it stands there is only the uk open.


----------



## Bounb (Jan 20, 2009)

Unfortunately not at the moment

To quote Article 8a3 of the WCA regulations



> 8a3) There must be a WCA delegate (appointed by WCA Board) attending the competition.



The UK only has two delegates, Dan Harris and someone from Seven Towns.


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2009)

A delegate isn't a major factor.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah delegates aren't so important i guess. somebody from A country will come  maybe becoming a delegate is something other uk people should look into. i would be up for it although i'm not sure how to go about such a thing, or if one can.


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't wait till UK open in november If there were any other competitions or get togethers I'd be there no doubt.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there a confirmed UK Open for November, or are you thinking it's inevitable?


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 26, 2009)

Since it has been for the past 2-3 years, I was hoping more than anything


----------



## blade740 (Jan 26, 2009)

Try to figure out when/where you're going to organize the competition. That will be a good way of finding out whether or not an existing delegate can come.


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was just wondering if there are any other competitions other that the UK open that are going to be near the UK
> 
> In america they have a new competition every week or so



How about you make it happen?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 1, 2009)

I am a 15 year old kid who is in the middle of doing GCSE's and looking for a good 6th from college to go to
i have no time for anything


----------



## panyan (Feb 1, 2009)

i want a competition in london, i really want to go to a comp!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I am a 15 year old kid who is in the middle of doing GCSE's and looking for a good 6th from college to go to
> i have no time for anything



whoops, i forgot, that's much more work than somebody who just left university and is trying to get into another one? or somebody with a 9-5+ job?

ask your parents to help you out if you really want to organise a competition.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone got any idea when there might be a date confirmed for the UK open?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2009)

probably not for a long time yet, maybe september/october time


----------



## Hakan (Feb 4, 2009)

I _might_ come to UK for a comp, if my wallet allows it  I'm going to UK with school in May.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 4, 2009)

yay hakan that would be awesome! if it's near me you are welcome at my place.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 4, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> probably not for a long time yet, maybe september/october time



Ok, cool. It's gonna be my first comp, I can't wait!!


----------



## Garmon (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope there will be a competition after my GCSE's (long holiday doing nothing), but September-November would still be fine since I'm going to Danish Open 09 in April.


----------



## Edam (Feb 5, 2009)

It'd be nice to have a little unofficial meetup sometime, a few events and socialising. I've been trying to think of places to do something, somewhere people can easily get to. 

I'm busy for a couple of weeks doing filming for my course but when thats all over with i was going to try and look into it a bit more.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 5, 2009)

-Might- be a meet up in Sheffield sometime in the near future. There are a fair few cubers based in Sheffield, as well as Joey in Leeds. I'm not far from there too, but I don't know about many others.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 6, 2009)

IM in surrey
its a longun


----------



## joey (Feb 6, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> -Might- be a meet up in Sheffield sometime in the near future. There are a fair few cubers based in Sheffield, as well as Joey in Leeds. I'm not far from there too, but I don't know about many others.



We already had one! But that's not to say we don't have another one!


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 6, 2009)

joey said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > -Might- be a meet up in Sheffield sometime in the near future. There are a fair few cubers based in Sheffield, as well as Joey in Leeds. I'm not far from there too, but I don't know about many others.
> ...




Really? when was that? geez I missed out.


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2009)

if edavies was willing, then we could probably have another one at his sometime soon. anyway, if we do, obviously you're invited joey 

cookingfat: we would've gotten you along, but one sunday night joey just told us that he was coming over the next day. hence the lack of preparation etc


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 16, 2009)

Could we perhaps organise a competition in the summer somewhere near the south? The summer is like the only time when I'm free and I'm not too busy with school work for a competition. I don't mind helping out with the competition. It would be nice to enter my first competition this summer . I think that if I break some national records (or maybe even continental or world records ), I will have more to write on my ucas form for when I'm applying for a university


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 16, 2009)

Not -too- far south please. Unless it's at the same time I'm on holiday in Padstow


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 16, 2009)

South is good with me. I wrote about cubing on my personal report for school the other day


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 16, 2009)

I was thinking of London or somewhere near London because London is the capital and it's not too far away for me.


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 16, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I was thinking of London or somewhere near London because London is the capital and it's not too far away for me.



I can come if its in London  And also, my school has a massive hall, maybe the organiser can get it for cheap.


----------



## angel of death (Mar 17, 2009)

i think london would be a good idea..
... but are comps expensive


----------



## angel of death (Mar 17, 2009)

just read link what happened with bristol?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know but please not Bristol because that's over 100 miles from home for me ...


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2009)

Heh, it definitely should be in Sheffield  I mean, we could probably supply about a third of the total cubers in the competition!

I would mind going to London - it can be a very expensive place to stay, even if you book hotel/hostel reasonably early. 

How about Birmingham? It's 'central', pretty easy to get to by train, and a UK Open has been held there before (same venue?). It would also be fair, as its about a 100 miles away from everybody there! ('Everybody' lives in sheffield, liverpool, london, leeds, or bristol. I couldn't be bothered to check other places on google maps.)

EDIT
Asheboy - I think Dan would probably come to this, if it ever happens. It's a shame he doesn't go on/isn't a member of these forums...


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 17, 2009)

> I don't know but please not Bristol because that's over 100 miles from home for me



Me too, but it's where Charlie lives and she seems to be the only one prepared enough to sort anything out. For anything official we need Dan there anyway. Unless someone else wants to become a UK WCA Rep? (Plus knows how...)


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2009)

:S erm ok, please can we at least hold the competition in the summer?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I don't know but please not Bristol because that's over 100 miles from home for me ...



Seriously, I would love to have more competitions that are just 100 miles from me.


----------



## joey (Mar 17, 2009)

Bryan: relativity!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2009)

joey said:


> Bryan: relativity!



Not sure what you mean. Is traveling 100 miles in the UK an extremely daunting task? I'll visit a desitination 100 miles away as a day trip sometimes.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 17, 2009)

Bryan said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan: relativity!
> ...



100 miles in the UK is not really classed as 'close by'


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 17, 2009)

If i manage to get to UK to study i'll definitely go for UK open..hopefully it's after september  and somewhere near London. I'm on a tight budget!


----------



## panyan (Mar 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I was thinking of London or somewhere near London because London is the capital and it's not too far away for me.



+1 for london, me too


----------



## TheBB (Mar 17, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> 100 miles in the UK is not really classed as 'close by'


By this logic, competitions in, say, Monaco, must be held within a few meters distance from the homes of the competitors. Get a grip, 100 miles is just as far no matter where you are, and it's not very far to travel for a cubing competition.


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Consider the size of the UK to the USA. 93000 Square miles to 3.79 million square miles. That would mean that 100 miles US = 2.5 miles UK.


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 17, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Consider the size of the UK to the USA. 93000 Square miles to 3.79 million square miles. That would mean that 100 miles US = 2.5 miles UK.



Your logic is correct - but stupid. What's the point of working out a percentage of a country you should have to go to get to somewhere? It's ridiculous. It's 100 miles wherever in the world you are - and that`s nothing. Take a train, drive, whatever. You can bike 100 miles in 2 days.


----------



## joey (Mar 17, 2009)

We're not discussing how big 100 miles is.. that is always the same, yes.
We're discussing what 100 miles means to different people.


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 17, 2009)

100 miles is fine to me really  I was just trying to compare. I guess its about whos gonna organise it and whats available to them.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2009)

It's just I'm not sure if my dad is willing to drive me 100 miles to a competition... :S


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> It's just I'm not sure if my dad is willing to drive me 100 miles to a competition... :S



Surely you can get a train? Even faster then driving sometimes.


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 17, 2009)

A train would be much better for that distance. Maybe go with a few friends?


----------



## gasmus (Mar 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> It's just I'm not sure if my dad is willing to drive me 100 miles to a competition... :S



you could always travel on your own/with friends, its fun and can be very cheap


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah if you plan ahead and book tickets it can be really very cheap!

breandan, check my youtube. two vids of you from france.


----------



## panyan (Mar 17, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



100 miles in the UK is classed as an f'ing long way away!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2009)

ok update regarding my competition organisation. i've asked seven towns for venue funding, or at least some help in that department. if they get back to me to say that they will help out, i have no problem with doing the rest, but otherwise it will mean an entrance fee for the competition in order to cover the costs.

the events i would include would be not the usual line up, to try and give uk cubers a chance to participate in events that aren't normally in the uk open.

3x3
3x3 bld
4x4
megaminx
potentially magic, because it doesn't take long. same with master magic.
square-1
clock
(then maybe pyraminx just because i <3 pyraminx)

your thoughts please.

edit: if people are willing to stay later than 6pm then i would have no problem with including more events, it just depends on demand i suppose.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 17, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> yeah if you plan ahead and book tickets it can be really very cheap!
> 
> breandan, check my youtube. two vids of you from france.



Yes i saw, thanks!

Do you know if anyone has my solves from the final? or my 10.43? That'd be cool


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2009)

2x2 please  
I also would like 5x5, but i understand why it wouldn't be included, given that this comp is including rarer side events.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> the events i would include would be not the usual line up, to try and give uk cubers a chance to participate in events that aren't normally in the uk open.
> 
> 3x3
> 3x3 bld
> ...



I think by not including too many of the "main" events, you might have a lower turnout because people who don't do side events won't come for just a single event. Add 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 OH.

Also, have combined finals, to at least establish some sort of time limit. If you want to have many events, then cut the 8 minutes 4x4x4's off instead of all the 2x2x2's.


----------



## Edam (Mar 17, 2009)

5x5 and 7x7! I'm happy to help organise in any way i can if something ever actually happens charlie, but i think i told you that yesterday? 

Breandan i've got video's of all your final's solves except the 15.22 one, and sadly i didn't get your 10.43. I'll upload them in a second, shouldn't take long to just put them together for you. 

oh, i'll also upload the online version of look at lars!


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds good with me. Plus, I'm happy to stay past 6pm! 

Edit: Just wondering on what day you'd most probably host it?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2009)

i would do it on a saturday after exam season, probably in july, and possibly even after the school year finishes. 

adding 2x2 and leaving the 4x4 as a combined final (ditto with OH and megaminx perhaps) would leave time to do more events. big big cubes takes so much time, wouldn't people prefer to do say 5x5 and pyraminx instead of just 7x7?


----------



## gasmus (Mar 17, 2009)

Edam said:


> 5x5 and 7x7! I'm happy to help organise in any way i can if something ever actually happens charlie, but i think i told you that yesterday?
> 
> Breandan i've got video's of all your final's solves except the 15.22 one, and sadly i didn't get your 10.43. I'll upload them in a second, shouldn't take long to just put them together for you.
> 
> oh, i'll also upload the online version of look at lars!



Thanks man! and i was about to suggest 5x5 and 7x7 as well and 6x6 but im not that bothered about 6x6.

i also think there should be 10 rounds of 3x3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2009)

i will have to work it out time wise. maybe start a bit earlier and finish a bit later than usual. lunch could run at the same time as another event perhaps... fmc style. or actually, we could just do fmc during lunch. how fun! (as you can see, i haven't thought about this much )

adam, my 6 pyraminx solve please!


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2009)

I would like to see

2x2 (2 rounds please ), 3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 4x4 CF (combined final), 5x5 CF, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic, SQ-1, & Megaminx CF



I would quite happily forgo loads of events for like 20 rounds of 2x2


----------



## angel of death (Mar 17, 2009)

> 2x2 (2 rounds please ), 3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 4x4 CF (combined final), 5x5 CF, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic, SQ-1, & Megaminx CF



i would like this set up


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2009)

With feet, with nose, with elbows 
Actually I'm not too bothered myself as long as there's 3x3x3 (and I can actually get there!)


----------



## angel of death (Mar 17, 2009)

or how about making it a two day event and include everything


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2009)

angel of death said:


> or how about making it a two day event and include everything



Including underwater and tightrope? Count me in!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2009)

angel of death said:


> or how about making it a two day event and include everything



yeah sure, that's so easy, why didn't i think of that? two days it is.

*sigh*


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey can we have two rounds for the 4x4x4 please? I'd just like to have more solves because I'm getting good at it


----------



## angel of death (Mar 18, 2009)

was only putting it out there.

sounds like there are plenty of peope willing to help though


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

fantastic news, seven towns have got back to me and said they will be willing to help because they are lovely 

a likely area will be swindon, in the south, because it's near to where i live and there is a train station, but no airport. most likely in a hotel, although i need to organise this still. looking promising 

i <3 seventowns!


----------



## Edam (Mar 18, 2009)

how exciting! you should see if you can apply to be a delegate. 
Swindon's pretty easy to get to on trains too.


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool sheens. Don't know if I can make it, depends on the date.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> fantastic news, seven towns have got back to me and said they will be willing to help because they are lovely


That's great news Charlie. I'm willing to help out in whatever way I can although I'm not able to claim to be lovely 


CharlieCooper said:


> a likely area will be swindon, in the south, because it's near to where i live and there is a train station, but no airport. most likely in a hotel, although i need to organise this still. looking promising
> 
> i <3 seventowns!


Yes, SevenTowns were great at the UK Open last year - very professional. Of course, having said that, I have no idea who did what and what is actually involved in organising such a cool event - I'm just a punter  

I've spent some time considering hosting a small scale unofficial event myself but I'm certainly not sufficiently experienced in WCA competitions to be sure of a success. I'm certain that you can make it happen Charlie - just let us know what we need to do to help.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

might need someone to help me with all things website, that remains a minefield for me


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2009)

Team Rubber!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> might need someone to help me with all things website, that remains a minefield for me



No worries - I can host if necessary - my mad 1337 web skillz are at your disposal (I think that's what they're called nowadays  )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome. thank you


----------



## Edam (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm happy to spread the word too, i have almost 3 people's phone numbers on my mobile!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 18, 2009)

Yay!

Square-1 national record, here I come! 

Please have the final have more people in. I was terrified last time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yay!
> 
> Square-1 national record, here I come!
> 
> Please have the final have more people in. I was terrified last time



well maybe not more people, but not quite as terrifying as last time. i really don't like that one at a time set up. it's also rather time consuming 

just trying to find a venue now, but it's all looking promising


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2009)

I think 6-8 in the final is enough.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 18, 2009)

This is good, swindon is perfect for me, i just have to convince my parents to take me (which will be easy)
I didnt realize there was this many cubers in the Uk 
how many cubers do you recon there are in the UK


----------



## Edam (Mar 18, 2009)

57 if you believe th WCA, well, 51 with averages. not sure about 'hardcore' cubers, probably around 20/25? that might be an overestimate though


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

I just had a look around, and unless i can get a train to somebody in Leeds, Manchester or Nottinghams house, and get a lift from there, then I can't go. The train tickets (for a return) would cost between £60-100, and then there's accommodation (in a youth hostel or somewhere) for the night before... 
I'd prefer Birmingham for this competition, as it's a more central place, but I know that the actual UK Open would probably be in 'The North', and its unfair on you southerners to have to travel that far twice


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

if you book far far far in advance and get a young person's railcard there is no reason why it wouldn't be cheap? what about national express? i got to manchester like £20 return because i booked so far in advance.


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 18, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> if you book far far far in advance and get a young person's railcard there is no reason why it wouldn't be cheap? what about national express? i got to manchester like £20 return because i booked so far in advance.



That's good to know! The £61.50 I was looking at wasn't looking too great. I'm gonna be on holiday 25th July - 8th of August, do you reckon I'll miss it, looking at your plans atm?


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

Hm, £51.60 for a return coach, for a 7 hour journey each way. The closest youth hostel is 11 miles away. I looked at Hotels, and B&Bs, and the cheapest is around £40. You can only book 12 weeks in advance with the trains, so i did that, and with a railcard it still comes to £48. I'm afraid to say that its not looking particularly likely. I don't mind that much though! As long as i get one comp this year...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

well still excluding the railcard cost (i can't believe you don't have one already?!?!) it's quite cheap! 

i would offer you to stay at mine but i can only have a limited number of people and that will be for any foreigners i think, or those that have had me to stay.

there is a travel lodge opposite that is £20 for a night if you share with someone i think.


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah, I know, I really should've got one by now. I don't even have a bus pass, which shows how much I use public transport (I walk everywhere...). 
Heh, thanks for the pseudo-offer, and I understand 
I'm sure I could get at least Jude from Sheffield to come with me, so that's a possible option, thanks!
I'll search around a bit more, maybe I'm too 'eager' to dismiss this comp.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2009)

If the competition is going to be held in Swindon, that's great news for me because that's around 56 miles from home. Should we create some poll to see where people want the competition to be held?


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

Nah, I think that a poll wouldn't be feasible, as everybody would just write their own town. I think if Swindon is easy for Charlie then we'll have it there, seeing as she is the only UK person with initiative on these forums, she probably deserves to get the choice of where to have it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

well i would maybe be convinced to have it elsewhere but it means that the guys coming from abroad can't stay at my place and it's harder for me to travel as well. this time it will be near me, then maybe next time I'll have one elsewhere. 

if it was two days (which i haven't TOTALLY ruled out) would you be more persuaded to come escher?


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

Call me Rowan  
A two day comp is a bit more attractive, yes, but don't go out of your way on my account. Thinking about it, I'll have just had my 18th birthday so I will have a bit of money to hand, and £40odd for transport and £20odd for accommodation wouldn't be too much to bear... You may have convinced me. I'll talk to the other guys in my school about it anyway, if we get a family room (lol) at the travel inn that may drive down costs a bit more. 

And don't worry about where it is - I seem to be the only one complaining, and the situation isn't half as bad as my moaning suggests.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 18, 2009)

I live in Nottingham, Rowan, and my brother is at Uni...


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I live in Nottingham, Rowan, and my brother is at Uni...



I don't follow... :S


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> I just had a look around, and unless i can get a train to somebody in Leeds, Manchester or Nottinghams house, and get a lift from there, then I can't go. The train tickets (for a return) would cost between £60-100, and then there's accommodation (in a youth hostel or somewhere) for the night before...
> I'd prefer Birmingham for this competition, as it's a more central place, but I know that the actual UK Open would probably be in 'The North', and its unfair on you southerners to have to travel that far twice




I can potentially put you up for the night, if you go via Nottingham.


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a look around, and unless i can get a train to somebody in Leeds, Manchester or Nottinghams house, and get a lift from there, then I can't go. The train tickets (for a return) would cost between £60-100, and then there's accommodation (in a youth hostel or somewhere) for the night before...
> ...



Thanks very much, but I have a feeling there'd be 3 or 4 of us going, not just me... Would you be driving to Swindon on the next morning, or getting the train? If we were getting the train, it would probably end up being cheaper for us lot to get the train there the night before, spend £15-20 each on the travel inn, and get the train back the next evening... We'd have to spend a bit on getting to Notts in the first place. I don't know, what you think?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 18, 2009)

Train would be the best bet. I'll have to talk to my parents first, but providing you allow them to get to sleep that night I doubt they'll complaint too much.

Rough estimate of date, Charlie?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 19, 2009)

saturday.. mid july?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Enough time to learn some decent algs


----------



## Edam (Mar 19, 2009)

saturday mid july? i still say the 18th, my birthdays always a good excuse for a competition


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes
Mid July is soo perfect
thanks a lot for this charlie


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 19, 2009)

may have scored a free venue. just to keep y'all updated. if it is free, i would be more inclined to have a two day comp, especially so that the guys from abroad have more to come over for.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah. I was more tempted to go to the French Open because it was two days, and I did.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 19, 2009)

so you are gonna fly all the way here to come to england comp?  YESSSSssss


----------



## angel of death (Mar 19, 2009)

> > Originally Posted by angel of death
> > or how about making it a two day event and include everything
> 
> 
> ...



you sound like you want a two day event now...:confused:


----------



## joey (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a good thing!


----------



## panyan (Mar 20, 2009)

i hope i can come, depends on location


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 20, 2009)

the location *will* be swindon 95% sure about that, if that helps


----------



## JohnnyA (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be there, almost 100%. Mid-july is great, near my birthday too so I might have some money to buy puzzles  Look forward to seeing some UK cubers again.


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like I won't be able to come. Ive got three weeks booked off work and then this will be the week before and I doubt they will give me 4 weeks off in a row.  have to wait for UK open.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 20, 2009)

what puzzles have you got in mind


----------



## Edam (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> I'll be there, almost 100%. Mid-july is great, near my birthday too so I might have some money to buy puzzles  Look forward to seeing some UK cubers again.



Are you the guy from france that I asked what the capital of New Zealand was and you stumbled?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 22, 2009)

Edam said:


> JohnnyA said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there, almost 100%. Mid-july is great, near my birthday too so I might have some money to buy puzzles  Look forward to seeing some UK cubers again.
> ...



lmao i hope so.

also, the date isn't totally confirmed yet.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 13, 2009)

What would you guys say to a cube meet
- In surrey


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 14, 2009)

err maybe. depends when, what day of the week, how long for, etc. etc. Need more details really.


----------

